# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Parasol (Macrolepiota procera)

## Azuer

Una seta con un tamaño considerable y de un alto valor gastronómico, _Macrolepiota procera_. Además de por su tamaño, se reconoce por su anillo de estructura doble, móvil, con el borde deshilachado y por la superficie del pie rota en escamas que le confieren un aspecto atigrado.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (23-nov-2013),HUESITO (24-nov-2013),Los terrines (23-nov-2013)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues de esos he tenido unos cuantos y no los he hecho caso al desconocer la variedad.
 Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Este año todavía no han salido las setas por aquí. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## JMTrigos

Algún ejemplarcito.

----------

Azuer (25-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (25-nov-2013),Los terrines (24-nov-2013)

----------

